# US Immigration Interview



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

I have an interview with the US Embassy in London on 20 August at 0830. Could someone tell me approx. how long the interview takes (i.e. should I take the morning off work) and what sort of questions are asked at the interview.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the videos on the US Consulate website Embassy of the United States London, UK - Visa Waiver Wizard

The one for the non-immigrant visa interview is actually fairly relevant for the immigrant visa interview, too. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rattiegyal said:


> I have an interview with the US Embassy in London on 20 August at 0830. Could someone tell me approx. how long the interview takes (i.e. should I take the morning off work) and what sort of questions are asked at the interview.


Yep -- take the morning off.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

rattiegyal said:


> I have an interview with the US Embassy in London on 20 August at 0830. Could someone tell me approx. how long the interview takes (i.e. should I take the morning off work) and what sort of questions are asked at the interview.


How did you get the interview if you don't mind me asking?

Was this through the Green Card Lottery?


----------



## misschrissy (Jun 27, 2010)

rattiegyal said:


> I have an interview with the US Embassy in London on 20 August at 0830. Could someone tell me approx. how long the interview takes (i.e. should I take the morning off work) and what sort of questions are asked at the interview.


We had interviews there last year for K1 & K2 visas, you get a number when you get in (BTW be careful to check the list of items you shouldnt have on you) and we spent about 2-3 hours there, but we did have to wait after being seen for them to check a query we had which the lady didnt immediately know.

There can be quite a queue to get into the embasy so best to go early so you get issued a lower number.

I wouldnt place bets on the length of time but would guess you'd be very lucky to be there much less than 2 hours judging by how many were there when we went, also depedns what type of immigrant you are, seem to remember there were 3 different types of number issued.
Hope this helps a bit


----------



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

mrees007 said:


> How did you get the interview if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Was this through the Green Card Lottery?


No, I've got the interview through my sister who is sponsoring me. She applied ten years ago.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I assume you plan to go through with GC and immigration to the US.

Leave your cell phone in the car, be early, have a copy of your application package with you, answer questions truthfully. Good Luck! Tell your boss you will be in when you show up:>)


----------



## misschrissy (Jun 27, 2010)

you sent me a quetsion but I had to come back to this thread to see what typoe of interview you had.

they don't ask you questions about the constitution or anything about knowledge of US, just what you are planning to do when you get there - work etc, if your sister is sponsering then presumably she will have filled in on sponsership form that she and maybe a co-sponser, can take care of you.

IMLE (my own interview) they want to know you won't be aburden on state, aren't a health risk, are law-abiding and are positive about US, but presumably you wouldnt want to go somewhere you didn't feel an empathy for.
Chrissy


----------

